# Is the market saturated ?



## Taxboy (Aug 23, 2006)

Idly browsing through the site, I wondered if the market for certain products has become saturated. As an example I note the launch of another glass cleaner. This could well be an excellent product but if you ask on here for a good glass cleaner there will be a large number of product recommendations, which I'm presuming will all be effective.

I know that I've stopped buying new products unless I really need them. Otherwise it feels a bit like compulsive shopping disorder with buying using once or twice and then having it sit on the shelf.

So am I alone in starting to suffer product fatigue or just need more inspiration

Sent from my XT1032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think there's lots of competing products you're right but I think mostly people try them until they find the one they personally like or think works best.

Thankfully I just buy something and wait until it's used up then go on to try a different brand.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Too many guys jumping on the bandwagon with 'me too' products IMHO. And they all seem to be revolutionary with a bunch of dedicated fans who post about how good the products are, with great durability, so soon after they launch.

That's why we don't launch new stuff all the time, I don't really see any major gaps in our range and can't, hand on heart, offer something because its fashionable or a different colour. 

Or am I too getting cynical in my old age ?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

I buy use the product up and then buy either the same again if I liked it or try something new- mainly shampoo, qd , interior cleaner are the 3 that get replaced regularly


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Yes, chemical guys is the worst for making too many products. Brands come in and out of fashion. Some prefer certain brands because of the flashy bottles.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

most of its rebranded to another name anyway isnt it?


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

It gives buyers more choice so why not.

Look at Cadbury for example, they seem to release a new type of chocolate bar often to keep people buying for the sake of trying something new, then a year later when the 'have to try something new' factor has worn off and the sales drop they drop that line for another one.


----------



## gibee (Jul 5, 2013)

wish wash said:


> Yes, chemical guys is the worst for making too many products. Brands come in and out of fashion. Some prefer certain brands because of the flashy bottles.


Hopefully being pulled from Amazon might be a wake up call CG. I never have a clue what the difference is between the products are


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

RaceGlazer said:


> Too many guys jumping on the bandwagon with 'me too' products IMHO. And they all seem to be revolutionary with a bunch of dedicated fans who post about how good the products are, with great durability, so soon after they launch.
> 
> That's why we don't launch new stuff all the time, I don't really see any major gaps in our range and can't, hand on heart, offer something because its fashionable or a different colour.
> 
> Or am I too getting cynical in my old age ?


I suppose we all get a bit carried away at times but you are so right.

We are in an age of 'fashion' and latest crazes'. Some products have been lauded for years as the best and are more recently being criticised for every negative going, in favour of some new product that may well not be around in 12 months time.

Harry


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

The Emperor's New Clothes immediately springs to mind.

Wolf's Chemicals being a good example.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

I do wish some companies justmade one product for its area, so one glaze, one wax for example.

As mentioned further up chemical guys sold quite a few products that pretty mich did the same thing, but like anything its a hooby we love so they know we will want to try the, all.

There are far too many car shampoos and again it would be nice if each comlany just did one, but unfortunatly running a business requires sales and the more products you have to offer once you have a name for yourself the more us suckers will buy them. I hate the fact that i really feel the need to buy products that i already have so much of i probably wont get through it in my lifetime.

The car cleaning business has got bigger and bigger its exactly the same as any other thing now, the amount of toothpastes do my bloody head in


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

Agreed. Meguires are the worst for this... ultimate, gold class, nxt, professional, mirror shine... sure there are more, it’s like guys come on I just want a wheel cleaner! That’s why I like Auto Finesse, generally they have 1 product for each use or if there are more, like waxes, it’s clear what each one is best for! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saul (Nov 27, 2013)

My belief is that this HUGE saturation is due to the companies exploiting the web via social media. Most of it is aimed at beginners, or the keen enthusiast.Trust me, I was one of them. 

Ooh need to buy this because it was featured in one of Ammo's videos, ooh ooh ooh CG said this one will knock the pants off anything that you've tried.

I've learn't the hard way and have now pretty much sold off most of my stupidity. Once my current stock has completed depleted in all honesty I'll probably be going back to AutoGlym products. One product for each section, simples.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

It can be overwhelming though. When I joined the forum to learn how to detail my cars properly, I immediately became engulfed in all the various products and went on some major (and expensive) shopping trips.

Shortly after I realised that I didn't really need 3 shampoos, 2 QD's and 5 types of wax etc! I am sure a professional detailer benefits from having a huge range of products, but as a hobbyist it was overkill.

Like many of us, I have sold most of unwanted products and I now have a few favourites that get used regularly. When I use it all, its a simple choice of buying it again or not. That is where I find all the competing brands useful (and the opinions of those on the forum) to help me make better decisions before I part with some cash.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the problem is we are all looking for the Holy Grail.

Recently I decided I am going to strip my car of it's many coats and apply Autoglym UHD wax. I chose this wax because its the AG 'flagship' and they say it does all the things I want, protection, gloss and durability.

I then asked the question on here and it seems the best way to maintain this is by washing with AG UHD Shampoo, so I need some of that.

Then I realised. I have a mountain of other products, Shampoos, waterless washes, detailing sprays, waxes etc., etc., which will no longer be of use.

Well, I can't see me ditching that little lot and suspect my car will wear AG,UHD for a limited length of time and I'll be back playing with some other product and of course will have added AG UHD and UHD Shampoo to my ever growing mountain of products!:lol:

In other words, if we ever find that 'holy grail' how boring will that be?

Harry


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

I’m sure I’m not alone, I just can’t help myself.

To paint an analogy, it’d be like Lucy Verasamy lifting her skirt and pulling her gusset to one side. It doesn’t matter what you’ve got already you just have to try this thing you’ve lusted after...


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

wayne451 said:


> I'm sure I'm not alone, I just can't help myself.
> 
> To paint an analogy, it'd be like Lucy Verasamy lifting her skirt and pulling her gusset to one side. It doesn't matter what you've got already you just have to try this thing you've lusted after...


Well if you're going to paint an analogy it might as well be graphic.

Harry


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm always interested to see what's out there.

But 

I'm also a firm believer in using what you've got and when it's finished have a good long think about what's good and what could be "better" for ME.

Then do the research and buy whatever fits the bill.

Certain products keep their following - BH Autofoam; Car Chem 1900:1 etc.etc and I'm not really that tempted to jump ship - although there's always that itch to scratch .

As with most things, each to their own.

Enjoy whatever products you choose.

Andy.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

I stopped buying new detailing products some time ago, using up all the stuff I already have, car still looks great without the need to have the very latest product.

Having much more fun overpaying my mortgage, :lol:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I don't get sucked into the new latest products anymore, I've a shed half full of products I haven't got round to trying yet.i know what I like now and generally stick with the products that serve me the best. I might ask for some different things for birthdays or Christmas etc, gives the family something to get


----------



## Gheezer (Aug 6, 2013)

Its called a funnelling effect. You start with many products and funnel them down to a few. Now I have favourites for each stage of what I do to the cars. These are what I like and what I know work. I still play with dilutions and applications but ultimately I have my technique down. Purchasing now is to enhance what I am doing not changing it. 

Yes the market is saturated but its a big market. For each DW member there are tens of thousand that still rely on their dads chamois. If changing the colour of an existing product prompts a sale then companies will do it. I would.


----------



## Chris Dyson (Feb 29, 2012)

Having so many products on the market is confusing but intersting too. You never know that panacea for all jobs just might just be the next product to launch, although I doubt there is such a product. 

I do wonder though about companies that market several different products to do essentially the same job. Meguiars is one but also Swissvax. I am a long time user of Swissvax but a quick look at the waxes section on their website shows 19 different waxes (plus Autobahn for wheels). Really, are they all so different? They certainly are in price! I use Shield in the winter and Blau Weiss in the summer on my Beemer but would it really make that much difference if I used Shield all year or Mirage instead of Blau Weiss (same carnauba content)? I doubt it! 

Of course some people just like trying new products. Nothing wrong with that it's fun. I have been guilty of that myself, but in the end I usually return to the products I like and trust.


----------



## BruceVolvo (Oct 31, 2016)

I fell into the trap in my early stages of reading reviews on traders websites and DW of thinking that product must be the best/excellent I'll buy it, I'll get the 5ltr it's saving me £10, £15, £20 over the 500ml/1ltr bottles in the long run only to find out that I didn't rate it/like it (doesn't mean the products cr*p, just not for me) another 4.8ltr bottle gathering dust I only buy the small bottles now when trying something new, lesson learnt.

Perhaps my biggest folly was the purchase of the DA, pads two of each 5.5", spot pads etc, cutting/finishing products 1ltr bottles must have spent £300-£400 and never gave a thought to no garage and steadley worsening bad back makes it all practically redundant and never used :wall:

One company that pretty much only do 1 product for each task is Bilt Hamber, got 6 of theirs now haven't found one I'm not happy with yet :thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was never tempted by the marketing hype, there are so many products to choose from. we all have our favorite brands so I stick to mine. I try to keep it simple.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Whilst I'm all for innovation, and not wishing to deny anybody the right to set up a company offering products in any business sector, it appears that the barriers to entry in this one are very low indeed and the opportunity to oversell the capabilities of a product endless.
So I think a new product, that clearly does something different, from an established brand is worthy of trying, if you are nearing the end of your current bottle or just fancy a punt, but I suspect too many have found out the hard way that they have the same product on their shelves under 3 different brands.

I believe that eventually the upstarts and bull**** merchants will get found out.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

Not long ago every week it seemed there was a new wonder product, remember autosmart Topaz? I still have virtually a full 5 litre can if anyone in East Sussex wants some!

I have a flex 3401 and porter cable but they seldom get used now, my new cars have such hard paint swirls are seldom an issue. I've thrown out loads of waxes that I know I'll never use, and now have refined down to gold class shampoo, ONR bilbery wheel cleaner and autoglymn SRP or Topaz. My go to polish remains speedglaze when I do get the machines out normally on someone elses car!!!

These days I often just hose the cars down then wipe off using QD, they are seldom that dirty now.

My most recent purchase is hydrolite and I must admit it works really well on our qashqai, which gets most use but very little attention! 

Doubt I will buy any more products for at least a year, and stuff is damn expensive these days!!!


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

I've finally got my collection down to ONR(W&W) & BSD when drying.

Bilt Hamber soft clay, Korrosol, ObliTARate are used every 6 months.


----------



## SunnyBoi (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes. I have one of everything - APC, degreaser, sealant, glass cleaner, etc. Compounds and polishes I have two combos, one for regular use and one for tricky paint.

5 years ago I had more than a hundred products sitting on my shelf, now its boiled down to less than 15.


----------



## Tifosi (Apr 4, 2018)

In response to the OP, yes if course it is. Waxes served up in fruit bowls with ridiculous price tags, waxes infused with various ingredients and now waxes infused with ceramics. 

We have miracle spray sealants...one spray will last all eternity. 

Silicone based, none silicone based gels, fancy packages, dull packages, basics, specialised......

QD's. Water with a touch of borax and dye. Glass cleaners with dye too.....water with IPA. £10 a bottle! Go to B and Q....Nilco. £3.99.

Who's fooling who here? I was duped myself a few years ago but not any longer.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Since I first started looking after cars , first my dad's then my own , best part of 30 years now the market has moved from being turtle wax / Simonz , to designer this, bespoke that , with multiple, I use the term loosely,manufacturers/ producers of products with seemingly a new launch every week of the latest product or fanboy brand 
What is noticeable is that even with all of this, certain long term 'proper' manufacturers are still around producing quality products at good prices that do what it says on the tin which for 90 % of people will be all they need
As has been said on this site before - find something you like and use it often


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Im not sure it saturated, its just like actual detailers, they come aggressively with nothing to back them up, and they go away. Same with products, its obvious that the cheap new stuff are working full time jobs, doing small amounts of products in the evening and having to sell for basically no profit as they are always chasing to recoup quickly enough to restock. 

The REAL issue are the fan boys who have used next to nothing, proclaiming the products are the "best" cause they got a freebie. They have no idea what else is good or not, they have never done side by side tests, in fact they have only really just got into "detailing" and don't yet know enough to know they don't anything. If you don't monitor the industry over a period you can easily fall for what the fan boys put out as they are super aggressive


----------

